# Fishing in the Rain



## Capt LG Boyd (Apr 3, 2015)

Been dodging storms the last few days but have gotten out to do some fishing. We've caught fish drifting over shell, working slicks and under birds. Also been doing some wading and have had a pretty good Topwater bite. We drifted today and caught some nice trout up to 5lbs. Down South lures in light colors are working best.

The weather is looking good for this week. I've got Wed 24th, Thurs 25th and Fri 26th available. Give me a call to book a trip and let's go catch some fish!

Single anglers If you find yourself wanting to fish but can't get anyone to commit to going with you give us a call. We keep a waiting list and on days when we aren't booked and weather looks good we will send out a group text message the day before. First 3 to respond get the spots. We charge $175 per person for these trips

*** If sending a text message please send it to: 
281-924-5588.

Or call:
409-770-3567

www.qualityfishingguides.com

Email @ [email protected]

YouTube @ Quality Fishing Guides 





Like us on Facebook @ Quality Fishing Guides

Follow us on Instagram @ Capt LG Boyd

Proudly sponsored by:
Simms
www.simmsfishing.com
Mojo Sportswear
www.mojo-gear.com
Laser Marine
www.lasermarine.com
HookSpit Fishing Gear
www.hookspit.com
Down South Lures
www.downsouthlures.com
McClain Trailers
www.mcclaintrailers.com
Yeti
www.yeticoolers.com
Rapala
www.rapala.com


----------

